# Peinliche Geschehnisse im Real Life



## Manniac (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, heute war ich in der Schule, da hat eine Gruppe ein Vortrag vortragen müssen, ein kleines Referat also. Auf ihrem Plakat stand also "Villeicht" (Richtig : Vielleicht) Also schrie einer aus der Klasse das es Vielleicht heiß. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum aber irgendwie schrie ich dann "Oh mein gott, Hans flamed rechtschreibfehler" Mein Gott haben die geguckt! Das war so peinlich.

Ist Euch auch schonmal sowas in der Art passiert? In Bezug auf WoW -> Reallife


----------



## m0ch3n (28. Oktober 2008)

NE noch nicht aber die story finde ich n1




Doppel 1


----------



## Ibbo (28. Oktober 2008)

Jo
Mir passierts öfters das ich lol oder so sage xD


----------



## ch_Rankath (28. Oktober 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Hallo, heute war ich in der Schule, da hat eine Gruppe ein Vortrag vortragen müssen, ein kleines Referat also. Auf ihrem Plakat stand also "Villeicht" (Richtig : Vielleicht) Also schrie einer aus der Klasse das es Vielleicht heiß. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum aber irgendwie schrie ich dann "Oh mein gott, Hans flamed rechtschreibfehler" Mein Gott haben die geguckt! Das war so peinlich.
> 
> Ist Euch auch schonmal sowas in der Art passiert? In Bezug auf WoW -> Reallife




1. Deine Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise sind abartig
2. Was genau hat der Hansspruch mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## nengo (28. Oktober 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Hallo, heute war ich in der Schule, da hat eine Gruppe ein Vortrag vortragen müssen, ein kleines Referat also. Auf ihrem Plakat stand also "Villeicht" (Richtig : Vielleicht) Also schrie einer aus der Klasse das es Vielleicht heiß. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum aber irgendwie schrie ich dann "Oh mein gott, Hans flamed rechtschreibfehler" Mein Gott haben die geguckt! Das war so peinlich.
> 
> Ist Euch auch schonmal sowas in der Art passiert? In Bezug auf WoW -> Reallife



Ehrlich gesagt: nein! Du solltest lieber einen Arzt aufsuchen .


----------



## Monyesak (28. Oktober 2008)

ka auf arbeit flame ich auch immer wtf w00t lol rofl usw, meint so n neuer kollege:

omg hier sprechen alle leetspeak XD


----------



## Elandor1 (28. Oktober 2008)

mir zum glück noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2008)

=> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50427

/reported 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint grad -> Falscher Link.


----------



## Manniac (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> 1. Deine Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise sind abartig
> 2. Was genau hat der Hansspruch mit WoW zu tun?



Wo ist meine Rechtschreibung bitte abartig?

Im allgemeinen hat es nichts mit WoW zu tun aber halt mit "internetsprache"

Zudem zwingt dich NIEMAND meine Threads zulesen, also wenn du meine Ausdrucksweise nicht magst, dann les sie nicht, ganz einfach.


----------



## Manniac (28. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> => http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50427
> 
> /reported
> 
> ...



Hat sogut wie 0 mit meinem Thread zutun.


----------



## Solassard (28. Oktober 2008)

Jupp ^^

neulich auf Montage.

Ich: "Gib mal die große Ratschen rüber...da hab ich mehr Range"

Kollege: "????"

Ich: "Gib einfach her."


----------



## Fadekiller123 (28. Oktober 2008)

jo ist mir gestern in der schule passiert referat wird vorgetragen dann schrei ich omg du kack boon das ist die falsche zeit die du verwendet hast ich werd rot und bin leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (28. Oktober 2008)

Das übliche WoW generde halt:

Kannst mir mal Gold leihen für das und das? (also wir standen im supermarkt und ich hat ned genug kohle dabei und er sollte mir GELD und nicht GOLD leihen) 

Bei SL Note denk ich immer iwie an Soul Link (SL Note = Sonstige Leistung = Mündlich + Tests)

Und einmal statt Taxi "port" gesagt :S


----------



## erf1992 (28. Oktober 2008)

lol... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der is geil!
nö hab eigentölich nich nie wow im real life was gelabert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is glaub ich auch besser so...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber kollege von mir hat immer irgendwas gesagt in bezug auf wow weil er der erste war der wow gezockt hat und auch ziemlich oft zockt... 
einmal z.B. wenn irgendeine lehrerin was von jägern erzählt hat sagte er ganz laut ja auf englisch heißt es hunter! und dann labert der da erstma von seinem jäger los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 voll krank der typ...
oder wenn einer stichworte sagt die bei wow auftauchen wie paladin in geschichte oder reli kp hat der immer los gelabert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 voll krank xD

naja selber nich wirklich von wow in rl gelabert^^ 
hauter rein


----------



## abe15 (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> 1. Deine Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise sind abartig
> 2. Was genau hat der Hansspruch mit WoW zu tun?




Lol sine Rechtschreibung ist in Ordnung. Schau dir mal an was andere Leute sich hier leisten.
Und der Ausspruch hat mit WoW zu tun, das man im Internet eben meist so redet!
Mal im Ernst, den Beitrag hättest du dir sparen können...

@ topic: n1 story, musste schon lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoxxx15 (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja so ähnlich wars bei mir auch mal. inner Schule hat mein Kumpel irgendwie rumgeschrien und die lehrerin hat gesagt: "Marvin wenn du jetzt nocheinmal was sagst dann fliegst du raus!"
Und aus Reflex hab ich gesagt :" Marvin sei bloß ruhig sonst kickt dich der Admin!"

Und alle hatten ein Fragezeichen auf dem Kopf xD.(Nein kein Quest)
2 Aus meiner Klasse haben das verstanden weil sie selbst zocken und sie waren auch irgendwie die einzigen die gelacht haben


----------



## abe15 (28. Oktober 2008)

nengo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: nein! Du solltest lieber einen Arzt aufsuchen .



flame off?
Warum soll er deshalb nen Arzt aufsuchen???
Ich denke mal du machst flames in Internetforen die unberechtigt und falsch sind, also überleg dir mal wer hier nen Arzt braucht oO


----------



## ch_Rankath (28. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Lol sine Rechtschreibung ist in Ordnung. Schau dir mal an was andere Leute sich hier leisten.
> Und der Ausspruch hat mit WoW zu tun, das man im Internet eben meist so redet!
> Mal im Ernst, den Beitrag hättest du dir sparen können...
> 
> ...




Den Hansspruch gabs schon da habt ihr noch nichtmal gewusst was Internet überhaupt ist. 
Deswegen ist das Off-Topic und verdrängt andere "wichtigere" Threads.


----------



## Kalle1978 (28. Oktober 2008)

Mein Bruder und ich haben mal nen Baum gelegt, hat aber nichts gescheitet gelootet. Wir haben die ganze Zeit nur in WOW Style gesprochen. Mit Zweihänder (Axt) usw. War lustig. Aber nicht Peinlich weil keiner es mitbekommen hat.


----------



## ch_Rankath (28. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Lol sine Rechtschreibung ist in Ordnung. Schau dir mal an was andere Leute sich hier leisten.
> Und der Ausspruch hat mit WoW zu tun, das man im Internet eben meist so redet!
> Mal im Ernst, den Beitrag hättest du dir sparen können...
> 
> ...




Den Hansspruch gabs schon da habt ihr noch nichtmal gewusst was Internet überhaupt ist. 
Deswegen ist das Off-Topic und verdrängt andere "wichtigere" Threads.


----------



## Manniac (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Den Hansspruch gabs schon da habt ihr noch nichtmal gewusst was Internet überhaupt ist.
> Deswegen ist das Off-Topic und verdrängt andere "wichtigere" Threads.



Hast du bereits geschrieben, wenns dich nervt lies hier wie gesagt nicht weiter und hör auf alles schlecht zu machen, geh in ein Emo Forum und rede darüber wie scheiße die Welt doch ist, hier störst du nur, danke. Gogo postet Eure Geschichten!


----------



## ch_Rankath (28. Oktober 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Hast du bereits geschrieben, wenns dich nervt lies hier wie gesagt nicht weiter und hör auf alles schlecht zu machen, geh in ein Emo Forum und rede darüber wie scheiße die Welt doch ist, hier störst du nur, danke. Gogo postet Eure Geschichten!




Wohoo ein Rebell. Genau wegen Leuten wie dir und dem TE haben die Moderatoren hier soviele Threads zu schliessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manniac (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Wohoo ein Rebell. Genau wegen Leuten wie dir und dem TE haben die Moderatoren hier soviele Threads zu schliessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Merkst du das du gerade spammst? Solche Leute wie DICH brauch man nicht. Danke


----------



## lexaone (28. Oktober 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Jupp ^^
> 
> neulich auf Montage.
> 
> ...




haha geil xD...kann mir das bildlich vorstellen ein augenschmaus^^


----------



## ch_Rankath (28. Oktober 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Merkst du das du gerade spammst? Solche Leute wie DICH brauch man nicht. Danke




Glashaus und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (28. Oktober 2008)

nicht wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass es wirklich immer schwerer wird aus den Überraschungseiern etwas gescheites zu looten.
Nie ist was für mich dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal zu meiner Freundin gesagt. "Schatz, ich ess jetzt noch was und danach geh ich off". Gemeint war aber "Schatz, ich ess jetzt noch was und danach geh ich ins Bett".


----------



## snif07 (28. Oktober 2008)

Letzten Freitag

Fußball

Meine Jungs haben gewonnen und in der Kabine war natürlich die Hölle los ^^

Hab erst sanft versucht sie zur ruhe zu bringen.. keine chance...

Dann hab ich kurz "RUHE" geschriehen... alle schauen mich an. 
Dann rutsche mir es raus "Hier gehts ja schlimmer zu wie im Brachland-chat"

Alle schauten mich in etwa so an --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nengo (28. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> flame off?
> Warum soll er deshalb nen Arzt aufsuchen???
> Ich denke mal du machst flames in Internetforen die unberechtigt und falsch sind, also überleg dir mal wer hier nen Arzt braucht oO



Ok das mit Arzt war übertrieben ..ruhig bleiben brauner .. aber wenn man immer bzw öfters so redet, sollte man doch mal überlegen ein bisschen weniger Zeit mit WoW bzw. chats und so zu verbringen .


----------



## Hicks1 (28. Oktober 2008)

In der Regel nicht. Einzig lol entkommt mir hin und wieder bzw. wenn ich aufs WC muss verabschiedete ich mich auch schon mal mit: Bin eben AFK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (28. Oktober 2008)

nengo schrieb:


> Ok das mit Arzt war übertrieben ..*ruhig bleiben brauner* .. aber wenn man immer bzw öfters so redet, sollte man doch mal überlegen ein bisschen weniger Zeit mit WoW bzw. chats und so zu verbringen .



könnte man wenn man wollte auch reportn ^^


----------



## Epixor (28. Oktober 2008)

O.o

Ich meine ich habe schon im Diktat " vllt " geschrieben oder im Vokabeln- Test " Btw " O.o

Naja 

Und lol sag ich 1000mal am Tag da ist es wayne. Wo und Wann =I


----------



## Foxwolf (28. Oktober 2008)

sowas sagen wir bei uns immer, ca. 5 leute aus unserer klasse zocken wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nengo (28. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> könnte man wenn man wollte auch reportn ^^



Tschuldigung ist so ein REAL LIFE Sprichwort was ich öfters benutze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdeja (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich zu meinem Freund: "Haben wir noch die Mats zum Kochen da?" Gemeint waren Zutaten fürs Abendessen. Aber das war auch das Einzige Mal dass mir sowas rausgerutscht ist.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Oktober 2008)

Mir rutscht öfters mal : bIn kurz AFK raus oder lol aber sonst eigentlich nix grossartiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokiss (28. Oktober 2008)

wenns ma nich schnell genug geht rutscht das - dann ma "Go"  raus


----------



## Injura (28. Oktober 2008)

Neulich im Supermarkt haben wir uns gedacht einmal wie in wow einzukaufen:

Ich: Hey kumpel, lass mal bisl buff food und wasser kaufen, mage sehe ich grad nicht -.-
Kumpel: Ja habe auch nicht mehr genug schokoriegel für mein pet
Ich: wie viel gold hastn mit? 
Kumpel: nicht mehr viel, musste eben reppen, 5g
Ich: habe mein g auf mein twink geschickt fürs mount
Kumpel: Naja ich denke mal für eine inni dürften wa was kriegen
Ich: sonst kloppen wa eben paar hordler, kassieren ehre und kaufen schonma wasser in halle der champion
Kumpel: ne hab mein pvp gear auf der bank-.-
Ich: schade

An der Kasse: (Laut gesprochen)
Ich: olol ne epische Verkäuferin
Kumpel: lol geil guck ma, die bäckerin trägt legendär, hammer
Ich: lass ma fragen wo das dropt
Kumpel zur Verkäuferin: Wissen sie zufällig wo die legendäre Robe dropt?
Verkäuferin: äm wie bitte was?

da wir vor lachen schon nimma konnten haben wir uns die erklärungsversuche gesparrt.

Das war unser Einkauf.

Ps: Für einige mags vielleicht nicht so lustig sein, nur in dem moment war es einfach hammer lollig für uns^^, die gesichter der anderen waren auch geil :-)

LG


----------



## Sjul (28. Oktober 2008)

Gestern haben wir Matheschularbeit zurückgekriegt und dann meine Ex so: "Scheisse ich hab nen 5er geschrieben (in Deutschland wärs ne 6, also ja bin ösi^^) dann ich so "dann geb ich dirs nächste Mal vorher nen INT-Buff"^^ und sonst rutscht mir manchmal schon lol oder Roflkopter oder sowas raus, aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt WoW Sprache und fleisig weiterpostn, der Thread ist echt geil^^


----------



## essey (28. Oktober 2008)

Passiert mir eigentlich nur, wenn ich vorher mit Freunden die auch WoW zocken über WoW rede.

Aber der Knaller ist meine Freundin. Hat nen 51er Schami, hört ab und zu TS mit während ich raide und kommt dann mit solchen Sachen wie "was is er denn fürn noob?" etc., wenn sie irgend einen Dussel auf der Straße sieht.

Sie mag solche "Begriffe" eigentlich garnicht xD


----------



## Arahan20 (28. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist sowas 2x passiert...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ersteres halt wie noch jemanden aus dem Forum hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Berufsschule, Lehrerin sitzt vorne....ich steh einfach auf wie alles es machen und gehe zur Tür, sie fragt mich so "Wo wollen Sie hin" ich antwortete: "Bin eben AFK auf dem Knuspertron" Einige aus der Klasse waren am jaulen vor lachen...andere habens nich gecheckt, einschließlich der Lehrerin.


2. Mein Tischnachbar greift einfach in mein Etui und nimmt sich meinen Bleistift, nach einigen wiederholten "Griffen" maulte ich dann etwas -zu laut- "Wenn du noch einmal mein Etui lootest, trifft meine Faust dich kritisch und dann triffst DU Bob!" (Ohne Mist!)

Naja war halt die Anfangszeit mit WoW.....jetz hat sich das alles durch Arbeit und Freundin normalisiert....

So far,
Cu


----------



## Georan (28. Oktober 2008)

hmm ne eig net.


----------



## Salvdore (28. Oktober 2008)

In der Schule saß ich neben meine Kumpel der auch WoW zockt , wir hatten nen neuen Physik Lehrer(Referendar)
und uns war halt etwas langweilig also haben wir halt gelabert .
Unser Leher bemerkt dass und motz mich halt an von wegen : Sei still .
Ich zu meinem Kumpel : Oh shit hab Aggro Spott ihn mir ab .
Unser Leherer: Bringt nichts ich bin nich Spottbar .

Der Leher hat auch WoW gezockt wie wir und wir haben in seinen Stunden immer WoW Witze gebracht er hat sich an der Tafel einen abgegerinst und die Klasse hat uns immer angeschaut als wären wir total bekloppt.


----------



## Ch3rion (28. Oktober 2008)

Vor ein paar Monaten, sind zwei Schulkollegen und ich, eben kurz einkaufen gewesen... Wir haben uns über WoW & Co unterhalten, und auf einmal sagt der Verkäufer (wortwörtlich!!!!): "Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß in der Welt von Warcraft."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :X


----------



## Philipp23 (28. Oktober 2008)

Meine Freunde und ich verarschen öffters mal. Die Freundlichen Leute beim Drive in ( Mc Donalds ). Wir versuchen ab und zu ein Bufffood oder Germknödel bzw. Palatschinken Menü zu bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Injura (28. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Meine Freunde und ich verarschen öffters mal. Die Freundlichen Leute beim Drive in ( Mc Donalds ). Wir versuchen ab und zu ein Bufffood oder Germknödel bzw. Palatschinken Menü zu bestellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist hammer, müsste ich auch ma machen^^

Stell ich mir geil vor^^

Einmal gebratenes Basiliskenhirn....usw :-)


----------



## Verdamnislord (28. Oktober 2008)

lol <- kein auslachen finde es nur echt lustig, was so allen passiert. Zu mir... ja schon öfter mal was passiert, manchmal rutscht mir "lol" raus. Aber auf der Arbeit war es mal echt lustig, mein Arbeitskollege(und guter Freund) sagte zu mir "oha, heut ist der cheff aber verdammt sauer, weist du warum?" nunja... cheff standt hinter uns und sagte "schreib doch ein Ticket an GM"( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wir haben sehr gelacht. Den Cheff hat auch WoW gespielt, irgendwie ist der ziemlich nett geworden, weis jetzt auch warum er so sauer war.... war am Patchttag wo die Relms nicht gingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Edit: gruß an Cheff, falls du das liest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (28. Oktober 2008)

Ibbo schrieb:


> Jo
> Mir passierts öfters das ich lol oder so sage xD



Passiert mir auch oft ^^ 
Naja sonst ist mir noch nichts passiert.


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Jupp ^^
> 
> neulich auf Montage.
> 
> ...



Alter, wie geil!!! Mehr Range^^




Lokiss schrieb:


> wenns ma nich schnell genug geht rutscht das - dann ma "Go"  raus



Das habe ich auch ziemlich oft... nur das ich "gogogo" sage. Oft morgens wenns am Stuttgarrter HBF mal wieder 10 Jahre dauert bi in die U-Bahn kommst. Die denken auch ich bin total bescheuert^^




Salvdore schrieb:


> In der Schule saß ich neben meine Kumpel der auch WoW zockt , wir hatten nen neuen Physik Lehrer(Referendar)
> und uns war halt etwas langweilig also haben wir halt gelabert .
> Unser Leher bemerkt dass und motz mich halt an von wegen : Sei still .
> Ich zu meinem Kumpel : Oh shit hab Aggro Spott ihn mir ab .
> ...



Das nenn ich mal nen coolen Lehrer.


Ich selbst geh öfter mal mit Kumpels einen trinken. Wenn nur welche dabei sind, die wow zocken, dann reden wir manchmal schon komplett in "WoW"-Sprache. Beispiel: Einer will mein Bier. Ich: Fatz ab, das ding ist Soulbound^^
Oder: Alter, wenn ich jetzt ne Sucki hier hätte würde ich enrage gehen. Er: Meine Aggro hälst du eh nicht, die gehört mir...


USW...


----------



## cesy32 (28. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mal zur meiner lehrerin noob gesagt ne mom war so

:sie sind sowas von omg einfach nur noobig !

sie so was wieder hol das nochmal ...    was soll das heoßen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Wohoo ein Rebell. Genau wegen Leuten wie dir und dem TE haben die Moderatoren hier soviele Threads zu schliessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wegen Leuten wie dir haben Psychologen in Deutschland immer häufiger mit Fällen von Schizophrenie zu tun. Hoffe es trifft dich in deinem Glauben nicht zu hart, wenn ich dir sage, dass "der Rebell" und der Threadersteller ein und die selbe Person sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjul (28. Oktober 2008)

mein dad hat mir grad beim zocken den strom abgedreht und dann ich so: Boah jetzt hast du aber todesaggro und dann er: Haha spiel Priest der kann verblassen^^ war echt lollig eig aber schon hart, hab grad nen elite gekloppt und hätt ihn fast geschafft und dann war der bildschirm schwarz -..- (und ja mein dad spielt auch WoW^^)


----------



## Morphes (28. Oktober 2008)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Monaten, sind zwei Schulkollegen und ich, eben kurz einkaufen gewesen... Wir haben uns über WoW & Co unterhalten, und auf einmal sagt der Verkäufer (wortwörtlich!!!!): "Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß in der Welt von Warcraft."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ist wohl ein GM ausversehen an sein Makro gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> 1. Deine Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise sind abartig
> 2. Was genau hat der Hansspruch mit WoW zu tun?



Omq bitte...solche wie du sind ja wohL eh immer die besten.

Regen sich darüber auf das jmd, Ihrer meinung nach einen Threat aufmachen der an der falschen Stelle ist (in dem fall hat nix mit WoW zu tun!) und flamen dann etwas rein was auch NICHTS damit zu tun hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am besten flame dein Spiegelbild und sei leis!

BtT: Lol echt mal geile Geschichte =) Die Sache mit dem Leih mir mal Gold statt Geld ist mir auch schon einige Male passiert XD


----------



## cazimir (28. Oktober 2008)

Hat nichts mit WoW zu tun,
aber neulich klingelte mein Telefon und der Vermieter war dran. Allerdings hat der Vermieter so schnell geredet, dass ich nix verstanden habe und dachte es wär ein Freund von mir (der auch seeeehr schnell und unverständlich redet). Also habe ich mit einen trotzigen, langgezogenen "Jiiaaaäää!?!!!" geantwortet. Als der Kerle am Telefon dann etwas stutzig wurde, war mir das doch schon recht peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mal "lol" gesagt als die Katze meiner Nachbarin mich angesprungen hatte..
Bin eigentlich gegen diese "Gamerfachsprache" wie lol, rofl noob, omg usw.. aber wenn man das dauernd in Foren & Ingame liest und im TeamSpeak hört, fängt man dann selbst mit dem schrott an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Vater zum beispiel bezeichnet alles als "der scheiss" also: "reich mir mal das scheiss Wasser rüber" "wo ist das das scheiss Kästchen(fernbedienung)" "geh mal ans scheiss Telefon". Dies wurde bei mir dann auch zur gewohnheit und in der Schule erfreuten sich die Lehrer nicht besonders darüber. Zum glück konnte ich mir das vor Jahren abgewöhnen, liegt wohl daran das ich alleine Wohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (28. Oktober 2008)

ich zum chef: mom bin mal kurz afklo (war in eile und das kam ausversehn so raus)
ich in erklährungsnot: ähm ich mein ich bin ma kurz auf toilette 

chef zu mir: kk aber mach nich so lang sonst meld ich dich afk

...da war ich dann auch etwas sprachlos Oo


----------



## Unaton (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich sollte mit WoW aufhören, mir passiert so was eigentlich ... immer, bzw. mach mir gar nicht die Mühe es nicht zu unterdrücken.

lol, rolf, omfg, kack noob, kack b00n, gimp, giek, give, woOt? sind bei uns im täglichen Sprachgebrauch fester Bestandteil.

Dafür schämt man sich? Ich flame ständig Leute in der Schule und benutzte verdammt viele Abkürzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ich geistig zurück geblieben?

Schüler: "Müsste es nicht eigentlich "Geld" heißen?
Ich: "Omfg, hdf du scheiß kack b00n, das ist gewollt, dass ich "Gold" sage Oo"
Schüler: ???

Ok, das mim Gold ist peinlich, aber ich bin auch immer der Kracher im TS, wenn ich was im AH für 5 Euro gekauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, so ist das L3b3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## U N B E L I V A B L E (28. Oktober 2008)

mhmm manchmal passierts, dass mir mal ein Lol Oder Wtf rausrutscht, hält sich bei mir noch in grenzen


----------



## Unaton (28. Oktober 2008)

U schrieb:


> mhmm manchmal passierts, dass mir mal ein Lol Oder Wtf rausrutscht, hält sich bei mir noch in grenzen



Wtf, das hab ich ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eines meiner Lieblingswörter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaLeX (28. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar heute im Unterricht...

Unsere Informatiklehrerin an brabbeln, ich und 'nen Kumpel grade über div. Foren und WoW am reden, schreit die mich erstmal schräg von der Seite an, und sagt was das denn bitte soll... 
Ich (wörtlich!): Sry Sry! Wollte nicht pullen bzw Aggro ziehen... Bitte nicht kicken!
Mein Kumpel: Alter, die GMs werden auch immer unfreundlicher...

Sie wird voll sauer kurz dadrauf (haben halt gedutzt usw^^), macht die Klasse zu Sau, kommt aus der Letzten Ecken eine kleine Mädchenstimme: Na ganz geil... Epic-Wipe oder was? learn to play!



Der Rest der Klasse (sind 17 jungs, 6 weiber, und physik-profil) brauch in verschiedenen OMG, ROFL, ATZOMLOL usw aus, brachte der gesamten Klasse Nachsitzen ein, da sie auch DEutschlehrerin ist, OnlineSpiele und die Verschandelung der deutschen Sprache hasst^^


----------



## crizzle (28. Oktober 2008)

naja .. es war einmal ein fast ganz normaler berufsschultag^^

ein klassentyp  musste an der tafel was anschreibseln und verschrieb sich (war n russe der nicht wirklich deutsch kann )..      ich schrie erst mal laut auf: das wird ... geschrieben du GIMP!!!!!!..

alle guckten mich fragend an, außer die wow suchtis die haben sich köstlich amüsiert^_^

am geilsten ist das mein lehrer selber immer rofl / lol sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Oktober 2008)

Also in der Richtung wie dem TE is mir mal passiert das wir in Technik aufschreiben sollten unter welchen Bedingungen ein Transistor funktioniert und wann nicht, und ich angefangen habe einen if-then-else-Code ins heft zu schreiben.... Hat aber außer mir zum Glück niemand gemerkt lol


----------



## Cybereule (28. Oktober 2008)

Mich hat mal mein Lehrer angemotzt,ichoah hdf noob....eroah das gibtn Ticket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab diesem Tag mögn wir uns xD


----------



## Drakthas (28. Oktober 2008)

was genau hat hans mit wow zu tun? eigentlich nichts, deine geschichte find ich zwar n1, aber der bezug zu wow is hier leider nicht vorhanden


----------



## Narnya (28. Oktober 2008)

Achte erst einnmal auf deine eigene Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, bevor du dich über die anderer lustig machst.


----------



## Cybereule (28. Oktober 2008)

Achja sowas wie einen Verkäufer verarschn mach ich auch gern...einmal hat sie mir was falsches gegeben ( McDonald) ich so l2p dass wollt ich ned,der Kollege von ihr lacht sich tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phreakk (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich war beim Nachbar, war abends und bin so gegne 23 oder 24 Uhr wieder heim gegangen, Nachbar kam noch raus zum eine rauchen.

Wir standen vorm Haus, ich schau zu unseren Fenstern und sag wörtlich:

"Omg, bei uns is gar keiner mehr online"

5 Sekunden später hab ichs dann auch realisiert dass ich n scheiß gelabert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war geil aber ansonsten beschimpf ich einfach so Leute in der Lehrwerkstatt mit Kackboon o.ä., kennt eh keiner


----------



## Teradas (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
jo lol und sowas rutscht mir manchmal raus wenn ich lachen muss^^
Und einmal hab ich zu nem Kumpel gesagt OMG scheiss noobs wieso vipet ihr beim ersten boss...weiter konnte ich nicht reden weil meine lehrerin mich unterbrochen hat (spielt Auch WoW)3Tage Bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (28. Oktober 2008)

Edit:sry verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Passiert mir eigentlich nur, wenn ich vorher mit Freunden die auch WoW zocken über WoW rede.
> 
> Aber der Knaller ist meine Freundin. Hat nen 51er Schami, hört ab und zu TS mit während ich raide und kommt dann mit solchen Sachen wie "was is er denn fürn noob?" etc., wenn sie irgend einen Dussel auf der Straße sieht.
> 
> Sie mag solche "Begriffe" eigentlich garnicht xD




das kenn ich^^


----------



## Drumdrum (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> 1. Deine Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise sind abartig
> 2. Was genau hat der Hansspruch mit WoW zu tun?






nengo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: nein! Du solltest lieber einen Arzt aufsuchen .



Oh mein gott, Hans flamed rechtschreibfehler xD


----------



## Cybereule (28. Oktober 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Oh mein gott, Hans flamed rechtschreibfehler xD



L-O-L ich find den episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bossbuled (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Also ich war gestern im Heidepark und als wir zum Zug gingen meinte mein Kumple auch so jetzt wär nen heartstone auch was tolles^^ naja nur wir beide haben gelacht die andern wissen ja nichma was das is xD
naja mussten dan trozdem gehen.


----------



## Lurock (28. Oktober 2008)

Also 'lol', 'wtf', 'rofl', 'omg', 'zomfg' und 'np', sowie 're', 'wb', 'kaykay' und 'stfu' sind doch völlig normal.
Ich merks meistens kaum noch wenn ich sowas sage, da die meisten mit denen ich zu tun habe (mittlerweile)
auch WoW zocken, bzw. alle fleißige Chatter sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2008)

Na normal finde ich das nicht... im Internet beim schreiben ganz okay... aber NICHT sprechen... das ist auch immer das peinlichste, wenn irgendwer in der Nähe in Internetslang "spricht"


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Mich hat mal mein Lehrer angemotzt,ichoah hdf noob....eroah das gibtn Ticket
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



made my day...der Rest from Thread ist nicht schlecht aber das ist einfach Endgeil xD


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Also 'lol', 'wtf', 'rofl', 'omg', 'zomfg' und 'np', sowie 're', 'wb', 'kaykay' und 'stfu' sind doch völlig normal.
> Ich merks meistens kaum noch wenn ich sowas sage, da die meisten mit denen ich zu tun habe (mittlerweile)
> auch WoW zocken, bzw. alle fleißige Chatter sind.



So ists hier auch. Wobei ja WTF und OMG normale "Aussprachen" z.B. bei den Amis sind. Wieso sollte man die nicht aussprechen dürfen? Aber wir schreien uns zum Teil gewollt und extra quer durchs Oberstufen-Zentrum teilweise an, dann gucken alle und wissen nicht, was das zu bedeuten hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjul (28. Oktober 2008)

köstlich ich liebe diesen thread^^ letztens motz mich mein KV blöd an dann ich so: OMG hör auf zu flamen oder ich melds nem GM^^
naja mein Sitznachbar spielt auch WoW und der hat sich den Arsch darüber abgelacht und die andren +KV haben mich nur dumm angeschaut xD


----------



## Luderkönigin (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal als ich lachen musste LOL gesagt!


LOL


----------



## Vakeros (28. Oktober 2008)

Dinge wie lol oder wtf sind bei mir total normal.
Aber ich hab mich eines Tages mal mit nem Typen aus meiner Schule, den ich kaum kannte, unterhalten und mittendrin rutscht ihm ein lol raus.
Seit dem sind wir gute Freunde^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich mal mit einem Kumpel von mir (der auch mit mir zusammen raidet) im Bus über den anstehenden, abendlichen Raid unterhalten und fragte nur ganz "normal":

"Hey hast du eig noch Drogen (gemeint waren Flaks) für heute Abend ?"

Er:"Jo klar , soll ich dir welche leihen ?"

Der Rest des Dialoges ist egal nur als das Wort "Drogen" fiel konnte ich ein Schmunzeln nicht unterdrücken als ich in die Geischter der Anderen Mitfahrerer geguckt habe - herrlich dieser Anblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## luXz (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> 1. Deine Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise *sind* abartig



fail lol


----------



## Sjul (28. Oktober 2008)

omann spielt jetz nicht Deutschlehrer und motzt immer über die Rechtschreibung der anderen... Ist doch scheissegal...


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

1.
hatten mal ein bisschen werbung verarscht 
nachgebaut mit itemcraetoer
:actimel

2.
sublierstunde,ich sitz in einer nebenklasse mit nem freund der wow spielt.
wir reden so,er ist pala.
lehrer schreit ihn an das er zu laut ist.
er zu mir :"hab aggro,angstblase und ruhestein"
sein lehrer "hahaa hab massenbannung"


----------



## Sjul (28. Oktober 2008)

nichts besonderes und auch unlustig denk ich mir ist aber nix bessres eingefallen^^

Alkohol


----------



## Kangrim (28. Oktober 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> nichts besonderes und auch unlustig denk ich mir ist aber nix bessres eingefallen^^
> 
> Alkohol




Naja mit peinlichen Situationen hat das nicht viel zu tun.^^


----------



## Sjul (28. Oktober 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja mit peinlichen Situationen hat das nicht viel zu tun.^^


das actimel auch nicht^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (28. Oktober 2008)

Mich und meine Freundin hat mal ein Lehrer auf dem klo überrascht die Einzelheiten   was wir dort gemacht haben lass ich euer Fantasy *g* 




P.s 

es war was schönes Ziwschen 2 menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (28. Oktober 2008)

Ne, passiert mir eigentlich nicht. Ich versuche aber auch, mich im Spiel oder sonst wo im Internet ''normal'' auszudrücken. Klar, jeder schreibt mal ein lol oder so... Aber was manche hier teilweise an Begriffen ablassen...das dürfte man eigentlich nich mehr zur deutschen Sprache zählen. Aber viele scheinen ja eh zu denken, dass ein Satz mit 12 Anglizismen und 7 seltsamen Abkürzungen viiiieel cooler (oh, auch nicht deutsch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist als ein normaler Satz. Nach dem Motto: Wenn meine Eltern es verstehen würden, wär's doch altmodisch.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Oktober 2008)

werbaer schrieb:


> Ne, passiert mir eigentlich nicht. Ich versuche aber auch, mich im Spiel oder sonst wo im Internet ''normal'' auszudrücken. Klar, jeder schreibt mal ein lol oder so... Aber was manche hier teilweise an Begriffen ablassen...das dürfte man eigentlich nich mehr zur deutschen Sprache zählen. Aber viele scheinen ja eh zu denken, dass ein Satz mit 12 Anglizismen und 7 seltsamen Abkürzungen viiiieel cooler (oh, auch nicht deutsch oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich red zwar auch nicht immer so, aber wenn mach ich das weil es eben im Internet etabliert ist, so meine Begründung dazu, ich geh auch nich in den Mac Donalds und bestell mir ein Brötchen mit Hackfleischboulette und Salat sondern nen Burger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (28. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich red zwar auch nicht immer so, aber wenn mach ich das weil es eben im Internet etabliert ist, so meine Begründung dazu, ich geh auch nich in den Mac Donalds und bestell mir ein Brötchen mit Hackfleischboulette und Salat sondern nen Burger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja du versuchst jetzt, das Ganze ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Aber ich glaube du kannst dir denken, dass auch ich einen Burger bestelle... Man muss da differenzieren und was ich teilweise lese wenn ich in den WoW-Chat  schaue ist garantiert ne ganz andere Stufe, als der Burger bei McDonalds.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Oktober 2008)

> Naja du versuchst jetzt, das Ganze ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Aber ich glaube du kannst dir denken, dass auch ich einen Burger bestelle... Man muss da differenzieren und was ich teilweise lese wenn ich in den WoW-Chat schaue ist garantiert ne ganz andere Stufe, als der Burger bei McDonalds.



So war das ja nicht gemeint.... Handelschannel und Brachland Chat sind eh mit nix zu vergleichen, fals du darauf hinaus wolltest


----------



## Schleppel (29. Oktober 2008)

Geil fand ich ja im Pcgames einen Leserbrief, auf den Rossi antwortet: " [...] Begriffe wie looten und raid kann ich leider nicht deuten weil ich keine WoW Speech beherrsche[..]"
So in die Richtung, die genaue Wortwahl ist nur bei dem von ihm benutzten "speech" wichtig .... weil Ausdrucksweise v Gamern hin und Verkümmerung her. "Speech" ist ein englisches Wort wie "raid" oder "to loot" ^^
Sicher ist die häufige Verwendung englischer Wörter bzw Anglizismen bedenklich...aber der liebe Herr Rosshirt hat da wohl nicht ganz mitgedacht und selbest "gesündigt"^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (29. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Mich und meine Freundin hat mal ein Lehrer auf dem klo überrascht die Einzelheiten   was wir dort gemacht haben lass ich euer Fantasy *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euer Gesicht hät ich gern sehen wollen als so die Türe aufgeht und ein Lehrer da stand ;>


----------



## vollmi (29. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> aber der liebe Herr Rosshirt hat da wohl nicht ganz mitgedacht und selbest "gesündigt"^^



Bei Rossi weiss man eh nicht ob er das nun extra gemacht hat und hofft das es jemandem auffällt oder ob es wirklich ein Ausrutscher war. Ich tippe auf Ersteres.

mfG René


----------



## Infernallord (29. Oktober 2008)

werbaer schrieb:


> Ne, passiert mir eigentlich nicht. Ich versuche aber auch, mich im Spiel oder sonst wo im Internet ''normal'' auszudrücken. Klar, jeder schreibt mal ein lol oder so... Aber was manche hier teilweise an Begriffen ablassen...das dürfte man eigentlich nich mehr zur deutschen Sprache zählen. Aber viele scheinen ja eh zu denken, dass ein Satz mit 12 Anglizismen und 7 seltsamen Abkürzungen viiiieel cooler (oh, auch nicht deutsch oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sagt ja auch keiner dass das deutsch is ^^
da deutsch eh eine der weltweit schwersten sprachen ist
und durch werbung & co auch immer mehr englisch in den 
alltag kommt schätze ich mal dass die deutsche sprache
in ca. 30-50 jahren ausgestorben ist
...dies ist nur der anfang xD


----------



## Lurock (29. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Mich und meine Freundin hat mal ein Lehrer auf dem klo überrascht die Einzelheiten   was wir dort gemacht haben lass ich euer Fantasy *g*
> P.s
> es war was schönes Ziwschen 2 menschen
> 
> ...


Boah, du bist ja uuubeerkeeewwl! Wobei, mehr als geredet habt ihr doch sowieso nicht... =P
Btw: Türen, insbesondere Toilettentüren, kann man abschließen...


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Btw: Türen, insbesondere Toilettentüren, kann man abschließen...



Boah du Assi das wollt ich auch eben schreiben...

ich denke das ist nur Gelaber von ihm, was er da geschrieben hat.

Wie notgeil muss man sein um es nicht bis nach der schule abzuwarten.

Völliger Müll!


----------



## Sjul (29. Oktober 2008)

lool ihr seit schon etwas komisch wa? Alle die ne Freundin haben wissen das man nicht manchmal einfach nicht mehr warten kann und sich dann auch mal aufs klo verzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geb zu die tür nicht abzusperren war blöde idee aber dann haben sie sicher nichts "schlimmeres" gemacht^^


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> lool ihr seit schon etwas komisch wa? Alle die ne Freundin haben wissen das man nicht manchmal einfach nicht mehr warten kann und sich dann auch mal aufs klo verzieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klo ist ja OK, aber warum in der Schule? In der Schule muss man chillen und die Kräfte für später aufsparen.


----------



## Sjul (29. Oktober 2008)

auch wider wahr, aber ich lass mich lieber von nem lehrer erwischen wie von Mami und Papi xD weil der Lehrer ist bestechbar, dass er seine Klappe hält xD


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> auch wider wahr, aber ich lass mich lieber von nem lehrer erwischen wie von Mami und Papi xD weil der Lehrer ist bestechbar, dass er seine Klappe hält xD


Lehrer labern aber gerne

Und Eltern sind vertrauenspersonen


----------



## White-Frost (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt meine lebtag noch nie gesehen das lehrer klo kontrollen machen halt das für nen mythos^^ und falls andere schüler sowas mitkriegen und es dem lehrer sagen meine herren wie unsozial^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann ist sex strafbar?^^


----------



## m1chel (29. Oktober 2008)

nach den ferien ist ein kumpel, der auch WoW daddelt umgezogen und in seine neue klasse gekommen.
im irgeneinem unterricht dann haben viele denn lehrer ausgelacht weil er immer noch aus lvl 57 bei WoW ist.


----------



## jolk (29. Oktober 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> nach den ferien ist ein kumpel, der auch WoW daddelt umgezogen und in seine neue klasse gekommen.
> im irgeneinem unterricht dann haben viele denn lehrer ausgelacht weil er immer noch aus lvl 57 bei WoW ist.



...schreib das bitte nochmal, oder bringt mir einen Übersetzer...sry aber ich kapiere diese Satzstellung irgendwie nicht.. 

@topic hab schon öfters mal alter mit lvl verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

Sie haben den Lehrer ausgelacht, weil er so weit hinten vom Level her war.........

tja, frechheit lehrer haben ja eh nix zu tun, nm dass der ein Reallife hat, tztz


----------



## jolk (2. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Sie haben den Lehrer ausgelacht, weil er so weit hinten vom Level her war.........
> 
> tja, frechheit lehrer haben ja eh nix zu tun, nm dass der ein Reallife hat, tztz



achso...gut danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (2. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Boah du Assi das wollt ich auch eben schreiben...
> 
> ich denke das ist nur Gelaber von ihm, was er da geschrieben hat.
> 
> ...




??? bist ja nur Neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und du  mach lieber ne echt frau in die Sing.... anstatt  MANGA oder wie die kacke Heisst ^^


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ??? bist ja nur Neidisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube er ist nicht neidisch auf deine Notgeilheit... oO


----------



## Rappi (2. November 2008)

Mir ist letztens im Bus etwas peinliches passiert. Und zwar gibt es nun neue Busse und manche von ihnen haben Klappsitze. Ich saß auf einem dieser Klappsitze, bin dann aber aufgestanden um auf den Stopknopf zu drücken. Leider habe ich nicht daran gedacht, dass der Sitz hochklappt und ich habe mich wieder hingesetzt...blos da war kein Stuhl mehr. 
Da war so peinlich, alle haben mich beim Aussteigen angeschaut.


----------



## Stoffl (2. November 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> nach den ferien ist ein kumpel, der auch WoW daddelt umgezogen und in seine neue klasse gekommen.
> im irgeneinem unterricht dann haben viele denn lehrer ausgelacht weil er immer noch aus lvl 57 bei WoW ist.



Toll. 

Was ist dein Freund für ein Trottel und erzählt seinen Lehrern auf welchem Level er gerade in WoW ist?


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Der Lehrer hat den Schülern erzählt dass er WoW spielt und da Level 57 ist.
Epic Fail halt. Aber keiner über den ich lachen kann.


----------



## Stoffl (2. November 2008)

Ach so. 

Naja wie du's gesagt hast: Trotzdem nicht lustig.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2008)

nix besonders vll mal n wtf, rofl, lol, omg oder gold mit geld verwechselt sonst gehts bei mir^^

n paar freunde von mir haben mal im bus das heidenlied gesungen darauf hat der busfahrer ne durchsage gemacht: "haben die herren in schwarz schon mal daran gedacht gesangsunterricht zu nehmen" XD ich find das total geil


----------



## Gored (2. November 2008)

naja ich bin mal mit nem kumpel morgens heimgelaufen (leicht angetrunken) über ein feld da das schneller ging, und sagen wir es mal so ...wir wussten nicht das die bewässerung, dieses scheiss feldes morgens um 6 angeht. das wär ja noch ok gewesen aber ich hab dann später noch triefnass meine mutter getroffen die gerade zur arbeit gefahren ist....


----------



## Alpax (2. November 2008)

Also .. weiss net obs auch dazugehört aber

Wenn ich z.B. etwas üüüberhaupt nicht verstehe .. dann sag ich oft nicht "häh" sondern sprechen das Wort "Fragezeichen" aus ... ^^

ausserdem sage ich nie oh mein gott .. sondern immer nur omg .. weils kürzer is ^^


----------



## Anduris (4. November 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> nach den ferien ist ein kumpel, der auch WoW daddelt umgezogen und in seine neue klasse gekommen.
> im irgeneinem unterricht dann haben viele denn lehrer ausgelacht weil er immer noch aus lvl 57 bei WoW ist.


Schon ,,leicht" kriminell...
Naja peinliche RL-Geschichten... als kleines Kind hab ich mal in der Kur in das Schwimmbecken gekackt, aber das is ja net so... , weil ich da ja erst 3 Jahre oder so war. xD


----------



## m@r1@n (7. November 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Schon ,,leicht" kriminell...
> Naja peinliche RL-Geschichten... als kleines Kind hab ich mal in der Kur in das Schwimmbecken gekackt, aber das is ja net so... , weil ich da ja erst 3 Jahre oder so war. xD


dachte eig es sollte im bezug auf wow sein oO
aber trotzdem is die story geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier ist so ziemlich das peinlichste im bezug auf den bezug von rl auf wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/news/7887/wow-steuern-fuer-gold-farmer


----------



## Vreen (7. November 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Hallo, heute war ich in der Schule, da hat eine Gruppe ein Vortrag vortragen müssen, ein kleines Referat also. Auf ihrem Plakat stand also "Villeicht" (Richtig : Vielleicht) Also schrie einer aus der Klasse das es Vielleicht heiß. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum aber irgendwie schrie ich dann "Oh mein gott, Hans flamed rechtschreibfehler" Mein Gott haben die geguckt! Das war so peinlich.
> 
> Ist Euch auch schonmal sowas in der Art passiert? In Bezug auf WoW -> Reallife



muss dein leben uninteressant sein


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (8. November 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> ausserdem sage ich nie oh mein gott .. sondern immer nur omg .. weils kürzer is ^^



Quatsch, 'omg' hat immer noch drei Silben. Genau wie 'oh mein gott'. Ist also genau so lang

/klugscheißermodus off

@Topic: Also Chatsprache im RL finde ich ein bisschen lächerlich. Ok, hier oder da mal ein 'lol' aber ansonsten gehts bei mir nich über ein "Woooot the fuck?!" hinweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdisi (24. Dezember 2008)

LoL Schon geil was Euch so passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja Ich war mal bei nem Freund....
Er hatte ne neue Hose, Ich nur darauf: Wo isn die Gedroppt? xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (24. Dezember 2008)

mir passieren auch ständig irgendwelche sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lol sag ich ständig
beim bäcker frag ich ausversehen wieviel gold das kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich auch noch krank finde... wenn ich am Tel. bin drück ich immer wenn ich reden will
 auf meiner Maus aus gewohnheit die push2talk taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Juni 2009)

Hier stand nix, ihr wollt nicht wissen was hier stand *Jedi-handbewegung ausführ*


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

edit: warum schreibst du in n Thread was seit uber nem halben jahr verstaubt??[/i]


----------



## mastergamer (12. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal im Bus laut gefurzt.


----------



## Anduris (12. Juni 2009)

War mit mehreren Kumpels mal bei einem zuhause und da haben wir halt Herr der Ringe angeguckt. War der Teil in dem die Orcs die Menschenfestung angreifen.
Und als dann Gandalf mit seinem edlen weißen Ross umherritt habe ich gesagt: ,, boah hat der ein geiles mount!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mussten dann alle lachen.. haben aber schon was getrunken an dem Abend.. 

Leider sage ich dauernd 'lol' , 'omg' oder 'noob' zu jemand der was schlecht gemacht hat.. failed sag ich auch wenn einer was total falsch gemacht hat..
Wenn dann meine Eltern des hören wie ich lol sage komme ich mir auch bissl dumm dabei vor.. weil die wissen ja ned was des heißt xD


----------



## Landerson (13. Juni 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Monaten, sind zwei Schulkollegen und ich, eben kurz einkaufen gewesen... Wir haben uns über WoW & Co unterhalten, und auf einmal sagt der Verkäufer (wortwörtlich!!!!): "Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß in der Welt von Warcraft."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war bestimmt ein GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Einzige was mir mal passiert ist das ich meinen Mitbewohner (der auch WOW gespielt hat) gefragt habe ob er mir mal Gold leihen kann, was ja bekanntlich Geld im realen Leben ist).
Er hat nur gelacht und gesagt ob er es mir mit der Post schicken soll.

Ansonsten habe ich mich ziemlich gut im "Griff"


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal im Bus laut gefurzt.



Ich musste grad lachen, als ich das gelesen hab, weil das einfach so schön prägnant geschrieben wurde.

@Topic 

Selten fällt mal ein "lol" oder ähnliches.


----------



## Niranda (15. Juni 2009)

Sex in ner leeren, öffentlichen Sauna und ganz zufällig kommt grad meine Chefin rein.. x_x   xD


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2009)

Heut Morgen hat mein Lehrer nen nassen Schwamm nach mir geworfen natürlich verfehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ; Da is mir "Wo haben den sie denn Wurf geskillt???"raus grutscht.


----------



## Teradas (29. Juli 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heut Morgen hat mein Lehrer nen nassen Schwamm nach mir geworfen natürlich verfehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja sowas "ähnliches" ist 'nem Kumpel auch mal passiert.

Ein Wort hat der Lehrer gesagt im Diktat,weil wir hätten das nicht wissen können.
So,er schreibts ausversehen falsch an die Tafel an...
Meint ein Kumpel:"Omfg,am besten gehen sie mal Rechtschreibung skillen"
Naja,wenigstens hat er noch Sie gesagt ;D
Aber ich fand's schon recht amüsant,genau so die anderen die auch WoW spielen.
Die anderen haben ihn angeguckt als würde er da ohne Sachen sitzen... ;D


----------



## Fritzche (29. Juli 2009)

In der Schule hatten wir solche Holzhäuschen irgendwann kam mal ein Kumpel " Seht mal ich bin Zerstörung geskillt" fasst das Ding an und das bricht nach hinten weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Der hat schön doof aus der Wäsche geguckt ( Und ärger bekommen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

